

Show HN: We're taking on AnyBots - davidcann

Hi All,<p>We built a prototype telepresence robot to go up against AnyBots.  We're using an iPad as the control system and for FaceTime video conferencing.  It took us a couple weeks to make.<p>We demoed it this morning for the first time:<p>http://youtube.com/watch?v=2BXM9PYaXY0<p>The next version will be taller and thinner.  What do you think?  Do we stand a chance against AnyBots?<p>Thanks,
David
======
curt
It seems I'm the product guy here since everyone emails me when they have a
question about manufacturing, producing, or designing, here are my thoughts.
If the software works putting it into production isn't that hard.

Few tips/ideas, you need to add bulk to the bot because it looks and is
flimsy. Go against your instinct for "thin", people will be interacting with
it you want to use an anthropomorphic design. But you do want it to be able to
go eye level or close to it. Also at first target a specific area: medical,
manufacturing, office, and design to those specs.

Pro Tip: Think about mass production from day one, it will really save on the
headaches, go as far as finding the type of manufacturer you are going to use
and select the parts based on those criteria. Make EVERYTHING modular to make
repairs and upgrades really easy, most engineers don't design this way because
it's hard, but it makes everyone's life easier in the the long run, ie think
total life cycle.

If you have questions or would like me to elaborate I'd be glad to answer them
here or via email.

As always my guide: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1840896> (should I
update and expand on this?)

EDIT: Added guide

------
brk
I think you stand a chance to the extent there is enough of a market there to
warrant a business in the first place.

To me, it seems that video conferencing has to become literally 100 times more
common than it is today before people start using telepresence robots.

~~~
cloudwalking
Agree. Awesome project, not sure if it'll work as a business... yet.

~~~
davidcann
Thanks. I think it'll take some time for people to get used to the robots, but
Cisco makes billions on video conferencing in business environment.

~~~
brk
Billions? Are you sure about that? I've heard that Cisco's video conferencing
business unit hasn't been all that stellar.

------
staunch
My impression is the gap between a prototype and a shippable hardware product
this complex is _very_ big and easily underestimated.

At the very least maybe you can convince AnyBots to stick an iPad2 on the head
of their bot.

~~~
davidcann
Hm, yeah, we may be underestimating the work it'll take to productize it.

I think we have a good shot, though, because our hardware engineers are
experienced in shipping very high tech medical devices (and fighting robots!).
Compared to complying with FDA regulations, a telepresence robot is relatively
simple.

------
davidcann
Clickable: <http://youtube.com/watch?v=2BXM9PYaXY0>

